# 4h presentation Ideas



## Tangos Girl (Feb 18, 2013)

I am new to 4h and I have to do a presentation that is 5-10 minuets long. Id like it to be horse related and something that is interesting, not some thing that will bore everyone in the group. Any suggestions are welcome!!!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Equine colic is something every horse owner can relate to, especially this winter with all the wild temperature swings.

Google credible hits like vets or .edu sites.

I've looked and there diagrams showing the insides of a horse as they pertain to the stomach and colic.

That should be good for about ten minutes max, if you don't use a bunch of flowery adjectives and adverbs.

The diagrams will help everyone else better understand colic and why they need to do their best to avoid it in their horse(s)


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

My duaghter did one once on showmanship presentation and the showmanship square. She made a horse out of a saddle stand and some cardboard, and hung the chain from the horse's halter (drawn on the cardboard). She selected another 4h member to be the judge.

She used chalk to draw the square on the ground, and then demonstrated the proper crossing over, how the elbows and body line should look - expression of the exhibitor and (back in the day - don't know if you all still do this) how to answer the judges question and what to do if you don't know the answer.

She got a lot of laughs at her 'horse', but all the kids paid attention and learned something.


----------



## Kamakazi (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh the days of horse presentations for 4-H... aka my childhood!

My best advice to you would be to go with something you're already interested in/know about. Perhaps do a demonstration on how to saddle a horse, tie a slip knot, ect? Do a presentation on your favorite event at a show and walk an example of the pattern (as an example; i did this once explaining the benefits of competing in reining, what skills are needed to compete, and I even took part of the room to "ride" the pattern at the end).
You'll be more comfortable and confident if you work off of prior experience. 

Hopefully that's helpful for you. 4-H is a great program to be involved in, I know for me personally it helped me to grow into the person I am today.


----------



## LeLeeB (Oct 12, 2013)

I second doing the presentation on something that you are already interested in. Plus the more you know about your topic the easier it will be for you to explain it to others. If you are enthusiastic about your topic, you will keep your audience interested!


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I am helping a little girl right now that has to do this the end of January.

She is doing it on trail riding alone. She has borrowed my husbands old helmet that is broken all around the bottom (the thick Styrofoam is cracked completely) and is skinned up so bad from the rocks he fell on that the brand name has been scratched and gouged out of the shell of the helmet. This is from a fall he took 3 years ago when a colt spooked and ducked out from under him. He landed on the left side of his head in the ricks and broke his left shoulder in 3 places. He was alone and when he came to, he had his cell phone and called me. He did not know what happened or where he was for sure when he first called.

So, she is using his old helmet, a cell phone and has also borrowed a pair of saddle bags and is showing what is always put in them besides 2 water bottles that fit into pockets on one side of them. The other side has big and a small zipper pockets. 

Husband healed up and still trail rides (he is 72 and has had a stroke), but I do not let him go off our place by himself anymore. He rides on the same trails, but, I or someone else is close by. I MADE him promise to wear his helmet that day and to keep his phone in his pocket and not in his saddle bags. I do not have to remind him to wear his helmet anymore.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I actually brought my horses to the demo day and did "how to braid horse manes and tails." I came up with a bunch of braids I drew and passed it around and only did two braids, two of which were pre-done because it would have taken all day.

My sister, when she was like 14 or 13, she did an awesome demo on "unsoundness and blemishes."

I might do something on groundwork, or places of natural pressure on the horse and how to use them correctly.

I might also do something on like traiing horses..
I'm not sure yet what this years willl be! We don't do it till june, so it is nice nad sunny.


----------

